

Fear – The Reason Why Most Of You Won’t Start A Company - jnickhughes
http://soentrepreneurial.com/2012/03/10/fear-the-reason-why-most-of-you-wont-start-a-company/

======
samstave
Nope. Lack of money trumps fear.

